# Australian Pet, Atrax Robustus Female



## Horizon (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey All,   

My Female Sydney Funnel Web:  ;P


----------



## craig84 (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet. Be careful!


----------



## seanbond (Mar 26, 2008)

hands off!
you've been warned...


----------



## urs (Mar 26, 2008)

Interesting pet, you've got there...
Have antivenom ready in the fridge? 
Be careful!


Best regards Uros


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 27, 2008)

Dangerous!!


----------



## sick4x4 (Mar 27, 2008)

to live down under?!?!?!?:clap:


----------



## lychas (Mar 27, 2008)

very nice, i have a H. infensa and H. sp15 at the moment, will have to get more pics


----------



## Horizon (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey All,

As a volunteer i was able to milk them and also learn a lot about them. It was a few years back. Yes i am very careful. I have had her for around 4 years. I love the different Tarantula species the US are allowed. Australia is also finding new T's and some awesome colours. Here's her old set-up.


----------



## opticle (Mar 27, 2008)

some serious fangs on that beauty! beautiful spider:clap: :clap: something different i guess aye


----------



## Quixtar (Mar 31, 2008)

That'd be interesting to own, though what are the chances of them being imported here in the US?


----------



## What (Mar 31, 2008)

Quixtar said:


> That'd be interesting to own, though what are the chances of them being imported here in the US?


Hopefully very slim.


----------



## ballpython2 (Mar 31, 2008)

so none of these Atrax Robustus are in sale in the states? this looks exactly like a trapdoor spider...


----------



## Venom (Mar 31, 2008)

Zero. They are banned for export by Australia, and illegal to import unless you can get a USFWS importation license and a legal export country. I'm not sure what the law says in Papua New Guinea, but I would hope they'd have some kind of restriction also.


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 31, 2008)

well, at least it's a female and not a male... ;P  you might be hurtin if that thing got ahold of you and it was _male_. i would like to own a male!!! :razz: of course, one of each wouldn't be too bad either ;P


----------



## Keith1212 (Apr 2, 2008)

that webbing is awesome! thx for posting the pics!


----------



## Horizon (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey All,   :razz: 

I've just re-housed my female Atrax, so i thought i'd share a few more pics.


----------



## froggyman (Apr 12, 2008)

are the males more venomous??

i thought it was just because they are more likely to wander into someone's house due to looking for a mate


----------



## Horizon (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Froggyman,   

Yes, the male is much deadlier around 6-8 times. I still won't take any chances with her. They create an amazing web formation around their set-up. In a week i'll post what she has done, since i only moved her in last week.


----------



## froggyman (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Horizon,

Any particular reason the males would have more potent venom
also do they stray far from their webbings?


----------



## Quixtar (Apr 12, 2008)

froggyman said:


> Thanks Horizon,
> 
> Any particular reason the males would have more potent venom
> also do they stray far from their webbings?


Male venom contains a powerful neurotoxic polypeptide called Robustoxin. It is much more potent to primates (us included) than any other mammal.


----------



## Sevenrats (Apr 15, 2008)

That spider is fantastic!!! I would love to have one! 

The attitude, the venom, the webbing! Incredible. 

I have a question. How aggressive is it when it defends itself? How far will it come out after you?


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 15, 2008)

Don't get bit.  
Awesome!


----------

